# Sunday's Show and Tell...10/23/16



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2016)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

No bike stuff for me this past week, I'm still recouping from my recent truck purchase.
I did however get my bike rack fitted snugly in the truck bed.





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Oct 23, 2016)

A few things in the last 2 weeks, 2006 GMC loaded shorted 2wd with 24,xxx orig. miles
                                                    Guitarish shaped driftwood, '69 McCrory tire sign


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Unknown hub. Marked only Made in England.

 

 
NOS nickel Lucky 7

 

 
Sturmey Archer hubs

 

 
Unknown post with quill and wedge. Handlebar or seat?

 

 
A few sets of nickel valve caps

 
CCM nickel drive side crank arm. Snapped off pedal spindle. In the process of drilling it out.

 

 
Racer's number display clips and/or dealer showroom info card clips.

 

 
Some Union and Diamond master links


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2016)

Received this 42 Elgin from Don(Schwinndoggy) on Wednesday. Has a 42 serial and the musselman date code reads third quarter of 41. Still working on it, will have a pic of it all together later today.


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 23, 2016)

Got this really nice lock in fork 73 Raleigh


----------



## XBPete (Oct 23, 2016)

All we got this week was our first dose of the white crap,,, 5 inches since yesterday, guess summer and our garden is done,,,,,


----------



## stoney (Oct 23, 2016)

XBPete said:


> All we got this week was our first dose of the white crap,,, 5 inches since yesterday, guess summer and our garden is done,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 373815



I feel for you. I lived 57 years in N.Y. Moved 5 years ago. I miss home but I don't miss that stuff.


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 23, 2016)

This last week brought this antique press:



 


 



And this NOS pre-1953 Mesinger Indian motorcycle saddle:


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought rust and projects yesterday. Got three projects, including two shelbys and a belknap that i like alot, a few parts bikes, a few kid bikes to give away in my area and some flippers. I will be posting more pics of the shelbys to get more info about them.


----------



## spoker (Oct 23, 2016)

got a few things 


 its a morgan 

pair of usa typhoons 

 tail lite coverhttp://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0001_zpsgcjpb7fb.jpg[/img] pretty srtaight rear carrier with og front clamp and screw

http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0002_zps1qcdfk3w.jpg[/img]


----------



## spoker (Oct 23, 2016)

try again 

schwinn crusier and electra 3l 

schwinn serial 

clean carrier with og front clamp and screw 

 og reflector


----------



## spoker (Oct 23, 2016)

theres more 

tail lite housing


----------



## spoker (Oct 23, 2016)

more of the schwinn,has a mpls city tag fpr 84,85,will clean up very well,was kept inside,i dont care for gum walss


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2016)

I was up in Maine for a few days and found these bikes. Decided to pass on them.....


----------



## kunzog (Oct 23, 2016)

Bought it over the phone, just have to drive to Florida to pick it up.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 23, 2016)

I got this rack that I purchased from a new member here it was attached to a ladies Schwinn. I managed to get it fairly straight but it could still use a little more TLC.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 23, 2016)

Picked up some nice drop center rims and truss rods for a project. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrington (Oct 23, 2016)

No bikes this week.  Missed a couple that I Wished I could have gotten but i did pick up a couple old neon clocks.  Any board members have any of these old neon clocks or parts.  Let me know if you do. I need some parts.


----------



## JKT (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought another Anvil yesterday, Its a Swedish Soderfors Paragon 240 lb. in excellent condition. these are considered to be one of, if not THE finest Anvils ever made !!


----------



## stoney (Oct 23, 2016)

YOWZA


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2016)

got this rechromed shelby back carryer and two saddle bags


----------



## Greg M (Oct 23, 2016)

kunzog said:


> View attachment 374141
> 
> Bought it over the phone, just have to drive to Florida to pick it up.



You're not tempted to fly to Florida and ride it back?


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 23, 2016)

Vintage frosted glass mushroom lamp made in Italy and a "super rare" 1969 "The Infinity Cube."


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 23, 2016)

I found this Bowes Seal Fast can. I got it to display with my 1/18 scale 1961 AJ Foyt winning Indy car.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 23, 2016)

Everyone knows that the Acme anvils are the best just ask  Wile E. Coyote




Its Acme or nothing!


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 23, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Everyone knows JKT that the Acme anvils are the best just ask  Wile E. Coyote


----------



## JKT (Oct 23, 2016)

HeHeHe !! I forgot about that brand Sped Man !!!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2016)

XBPete said:


> All we got this week was our first dose of the white crap,,, 5 inches since yesterday, guess summer and our garden is done,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 373815




lol...we hit 90-95 twice this week


----------



## Dave K (Oct 23, 2016)

Picked up this 1938 BC I have been after for years.



As purchased



  New tires and a few small changes



 



Unfortunately someone "upgraded" many of the original parts with rechromed and or incorrect parts and it is missing a few hard to find items but I am still super happy to have it.  If any one has an Aerocycle rack (even a repo) they would be will to part with to make it more complete please let me know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2016)

A couple of parts to make my Racycle complete-Thanks Jesse! V/r Shawn


----------



## Blackout (Oct 24, 2016)

some porcelain


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 24, 2016)

I picked this dirty old thing up this week.  Meh.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2016)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> I picked this dirty old thing up this week.  Meh.
> 
> View attachment 374680
> 
> ...



MEH?!?!?!?:eek:


Is it wrong that I kinda want one of these?  No...No... Must suppress any feelings towards a Schwinn!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 24, 2016)

It'll be better when I put the mag wheels on it and take it off some sweet jumps


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2016)

Ehh!
Gag me with another cantilever Schwinn. Lol!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 24, 2016)

That's one nice bluebird you got there!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 24, 2016)

That's one nice bluebird you got there!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kunzog (Oct 24, 2016)

Greg M said:


> You're not tempted to fly to Florida and ride it back?



probably could but think I will rent a truck


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 24, 2016)

Picked up this 65 sears bike yesterday


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 24, 2016)

late 70's lonnie toft,early prototype wes humpston dogtown skate,franken moto ike with early troxel seat,38-41 Schwinn b model fenders,front has the springer piece tacked on,52 red phantom, chopped to be a whizzer,favorit neck,panther rear fender,pre 1933 shelby straight leg crank,killer schwinn drum,with clevis,script brake handle,adjustor,locking springer,too. All from the long beach cycle swap. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Oct 25, 2016)

Always liked model trains and have collected them on and off over the years.  Found this one just the other day in decent condition for a good price.

Looks too nice for a 65 year old so I'm guessing a repaint, but it sure was done well.

I used to live just about 1/2 mile from the 4 track Pennsy mainline between DC and NYC which at the time was the busiest section of rail in the world and watch the prototypes roll by at 100 mph......and that was in the 1950's!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> late 70's lonnie toft,early prototype wes humpston dogtown skate,franken moto ike with early troxel seat,38-41 Schwinn b model fenders,front has the springer piece tacked on,52 red phantom, chopped to be a whizzer,favorit neck,panther rear fender,pre 1933 shelby straight leg crank,killer schwinn drum,with clevis,script brake handle,adjustor,locking springer,too. All from the long beach cycle swap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



It's a Phantom twin 60 ha.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2016)

morton said:


> Always liked model trains and have collected them on and off over the years.  Found this one just the other day in decent condition for a good price.
> 
> Looks too nice for a 65 year old so I'm guessing a repaint, but it sure was done well.
> 
> ...



 wow is that every nice !!! i like it !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Unknown hub. Marked only Made in England.View attachment 373788 View attachment 373789
> NOS nickel Lucky 7View attachment 373790 View attachment 373791
> Sturmey Archer hubsView attachment 373792 View attachment 373794
> Unknown post with quill and wedge. Handlebar or seat?View attachment 373795 View attachment 373796
> ...



think that is a handle bar post...Schwinn?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> This last week brought this antique press:
> 
> View attachment 373886
> View attachment 373880 View attachment 373881
> ...



book press.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I got this rack that I purchased from a new member here it was attached to a ladies Schwinn. I managed to get it fairly straight but it could still use a little more TLC.
> 
> View attachment 374145
> 
> ...



nice work!


----------



## XBPete (Oct 25, 2016)

morton said:


> Always liked model trains and have collected them on and off over the years.  Found this one just the other day in decent condition for a good price.
> 
> Looks too nice for a 65 year old so I'm guessing a repaint, but it sure was done well.
> 
> I used to live just about 1/2 mile from the 4 track Pennsy mainline between DC and NYC which at the time was the busiest section of rail in the world and watch the prototypes roll by at 100 mph......and that was in the 1950's!




Nice!  I worked in Edgemoor Delaware building the IKO Roofing plant, around 1978 or so, they were retiring the GG1 and had them lined up en masse just north of the plant on the Delaware River, I sadly observed them go to scrap, one by one,,,, was quite sad to see these machines pass into history,,, nice find Morton!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2016)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> It'll be better when I put the mag wheels on it and take it off some sweet jumps



It nice but i still like Marty's brown phantom better.  I'm looking forward to see how high you can jump it though.


----------

